# prayers needed for Sienna



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. Positive thoughts and prayers for Sienna. Hugs to you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope and pray the surgery goes well and Sienna has more good days with you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending prayers to Sienna.......


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers sent :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping Sienna can pull through this!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Sienna.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers said for Sienna. I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Praying for much more time with Sienna that is free of pain.


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

Prayers being said here in our home..
More time with Sienna.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep my thoughts and prayers going for Sienna.  Hope they can fix the problem and get the mass out.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who offered prayers and well wishes.

Surgery is over.

Two vets did the surgery because of the amount of blood. They removed a tumor the size of a walnut along with a lobe of her liver. Unfortunately, there were "spots" in other places so we will need to wait 3-5 days to find out what it is. Sienna may need chemo, but we will know more later.</SPAN>
She was stable during surgery and is still doing ok.

I will visit this evening and see how she is, but she can’t come home until at least tomorrow.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continue here. Please keep us posted.


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

Praying for swift recovery of your angel Sienna.....and (((hugs))) for you darlin'......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your girl Sienna.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for you and Sienna. Glad to hear the surgery is completed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. Prayers and good thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sienna. Hopefully the news on pathology will be good.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

UPDATE

We went to pick up Jillian and visit Sienna. She was standing up and even wagged her tail a bit. She should be able to come home tomorrow. Dr. Gold said there is a 50/50 chance of cancer vs benign.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Bless her little heart! Sending lots of prayers for good lab results. I'm sure you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to your girl and strength to you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am late to this news, but will add my positive thoughts. I'm happy to hear Sienna came through the surgery well - I will cross my fingers it is NOT cancer. Poor love. But good for you realizing something was just not right and getting her in to the vet so quickly. Probably saved her life.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks again for the prayers and well wishes.
Please keep it coming.

Sienna still isn't home.

She has peed and pooped and ate a little but not drinking enough for them to take out the IV.

The plan is for her to come home tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are with you. Hopefully she will be able to come home tomorrow and the vet will have some good news this week.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I just saw this. I am so sorry you are going through this.
Better that she stay an extra night than if she came home and then had to go back in.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Sienna girl. Candle lit.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending more healing thoughts...


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Healing prayers for your baby. One day at a time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm hoping and praying Sienna gets a benign diagnosis.
I also hope she gets to come today.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

She's doing ok and can come home in a hour.

Here are pictures from last night 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to hear she's doing better and can come home! 

Is the bruising from her surgery?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sienna looks good!
When does the path report come back?


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Sienna's home and settled in. Seems very happy to be home, but isn't allowed to do anything but rest.
We go back Friday AM for a recheck.

Pathology results are due in 3-5 days from Monday, so any time now.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

*· **This has been one of the worst days ever. The pathology report came back.
Sienna has hepatic (liver) hemangiosarcoma
It doesn't respond well to chemo and she already had the surgery.
There's nothing more we can do.
I feel like I am in a fog.*
*We are only looking at 1-3 months.*


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so, so sorry.
I know how much it hurts and was so hoping you would get a good dx.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Prayers and love sent your way for Sienna. All of our hearts hurt for you! Please keep us posted.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just saw this and I am praying for your Sienna. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry! Am on the way to light a candle and please know that you're both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry for not good news. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Be strong and do your best in days you have with your sweet girl.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to read that Sienna has such a poor diagnosis. Treasure these remaining days and weeks and months, take lots of pictures, and give out as much love as you can. You and Sienna are in my thoughts. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing your post about Sienna tonight. I am so sorry for her diagnosis. I hate that dreaded hemangiosarcoma!!! Enjoy every minute with Sienna. Love her and spoil her!!! As many have said before, she doesn't know she has cancer. I hope you will be one of the lucky ones and have more time than the 1-3 months the vet says. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Sienna!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no.  I'm so sad for you. Treasure your time together - and maybe she'll beat those odds and be with you for even longer. That's my hope for you both.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

God be with you!!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wanted to give you an update on Sienna.
She's hanging in there.

As you may know, she is a therapy dog with Pets on Wheels.
We do many events to promote the organization and she absolutely loves the World of Pets Expo and thinks everyone is there to see her.
We let her spend a couple of hours at the Pet Expo on Saturday.
She ate a lot and was very tired, but I am so glad we took her.

We visit a nursing home every monday evening and she has lots of friends there.
This evening, Sienna visited her friends.
They know about her diagnosis and there were lots of tears.

One elderly lady said she is praying for a miracle.
Then she said she wouldn't say good-bye, but so long. 

Sienna may or may not be able to visit again. We are taking it one day at a time.

She loves to swim so I hope to let her swim with her "sisters" again.

It's really hard, but I value every minute we have.
I hope for many more minutes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am just checking, hope Sienna is doing well.

We were posting at same time, I was just thinking about your sweet girl on my way to light candle. I am glad she is doing ok. I know what's in your heart. Enjoy every moment, I hope for months and months.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Sienna had a good weekend and she got to see her friends at the nursing home. I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers for more good days!!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

VickiR said:


> Just wanted to give you an update on Sienna.
> 
> One elderly lady said she is praying for a miracle.
> Then she said she wouldn't say good-bye, but so long.
> ...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sienna sounds like she has a very loving person who is helping her to make the most of every minute.

I do hope you have her for many more minutes, and days, and months, and even years...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We'll keep praying for a miracle for you girl as well!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My prayers are with you. Made me cry to hear of her story at the Expo and nursing home. I know she treasured this as did you. My candle here at work is lit in her honor & pray you have many more wonderful days/mon.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure how I missed the rest of this thread!!!

I am so sorry for Sienna's diagnosis. Vets can be wrong....Reno was only given 1-2 months following his diagnosis in June, 2011. Almost 8 months later he is still with us.

I pray that Sienna will also prove the vet wrong. Sending big hugs to Sienna.

Don't give up believing in miracles!!!!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just found this thread...my heart broke at her diagnosis. I am sooo very very sorry for the news. I will pray hard for a miracle of any kind. Cherish your moments with her! Hugs and Kisses to a beautiful baby!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I too pray for a miracle for Sienna that you have many, many more days together.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Sienna is still doing ok.
She doesn't have a lot of energy but she doesn't seem to be in any pain.

We try to make the most of every day and she eats whatever she wants.
Her appetite is good. 

Today at 6pm, we are taking Sienna, Jillian and Olivia to an indoor dog pool to swim. I am sure she will be exhausted, but it's something she has always loved to do.

This was one of the things on the bucket list for Sienna.

Taking it one day at a time and enjoying every minute.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Saying prayers for Sienna! She will enjoy her swim, I'm sure. That was one of our Buddy's favorite things too. Enjoy every moment, hugs to you both!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending hugs and prayers to you and Sienna. I know she will love her swin today and how lucky she is to have such a loving mommy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

In my thoughts and prayers, for good times to last for months and months and months. This forum deserves a miracle.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG! I am so glad we took the girls swimming.
Sienna had a blast and was running and swiming for at least 1/2 hour.
It was like she wasn't even sick. 








Olivia can fly








Olivia, Jillian and Sienna








Sienna is taking the plunge








Olivia is looking so grown up. She will be 9 months old on 2/12/12








Olivia and Sienna in a race

Sienna is the girl with the life jacket.

Little Olivia thinks she can fly and Jillian just chases balls.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Vicki, those photos sure do show that you and your beautiful dogs are making the most of every day. How great that you have that facility to take the pups to swim. May you have much more time with the lovely Sienna.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just finding this thread for the first time. I love the photos of the dogs at the pool!

The diagnosis is just horrible. I wish I had words that would comfort you, but you're already doing the most important thing by cherishing every minute with your girl.

When Hotel4Dogs was fighting for Toby's life, she got an herbal remedy that will stop internal bleeding. I think Dallas Gold also used it for Barkley. There is discussion about it fairly early in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html. It isn't a cure, but it might buy Sienna some precious days or weeks.

Holding Sienna and you in my thoughts and prayers.
Lucy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just saw this. What wonderful photos!! Sending prayers for much Sienna play time!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sienna did amazing and look how much fun she was having! Continuing to send prayers your way.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just finished reading this--will say lots of prayers for Sienna and you. The pool pics are great--Sienna looked like she had a great time and y'all made some good memories. Put a check mark by that bucket list--what else does she have on it?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

... Girls wanna have some fun... (my daughter practicing this song for musical theatre audition these days, stuck in my head) .... You have to do it again.
God bless you and your sweet girls.

Edit: It is on my wish list, if I would have money to go into private business to open a pool for doggies, we have no pool in my city.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Goldensgirl, thanks for the suggestion.
I just ordered a bunch of it.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending our thoughts are prayers to you and Sienna. Looks like your goldens had a great time swimming, some lovely pics you have there!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

We want to take Sienna to the nearby river for a swim, but it's kind of cold. Not sure if Sienna cares much about temperature though. :doh:

That will accomplish pretty much everything on the bucket list.

Now, we will just keep doing the things she loves.

If she isn't too tired, she will continue to do her nursing home visits on Monday evenings.

Jillian and Olivia can't understand why Sienna gets to eat whatever she wants and they don't. Oh well...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sienna looks great! And definitely happy. What a great facility that looks like - and it looks like you had it all to yourselves! What a nice option in the winter.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Did Sienna visit her nursing home today?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Sienna is still having fun. That is what it's all about. Great indoor pool you are able to take the dogs to. Great pics!!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Buddy'sMomForever--Yes! She did her nursing home visit last night.
Last week, she only did the 2nd floor with long term care patients.
This time, she visited both floors and had a great time.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy Sienna did visit both floors. Praying for many, many happy Mondays visits. God please bless this sweet girl and keep an eye on her. We still need her here.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

*Sienna and Jillian*

These BFF were snuggled together last night. Too sweet!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great photo! So glad to hear she continues to do well, sending prayers for many more great mondays together!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sending prayers for Sienna and her family.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a sweet picture of the BFF's. Continuing to pray for you and Sienna.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot believe I missed this thread.......wishing you many more days of swimming and therapy work for you and Sienna....she is beautiful!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is a heartwarming and beautiful picture!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just love that picture!! We are also sending thoughts and prayers for many more Monday visits and more time for the BFF to cuddle. She is such a special girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aaaawwwwwww. What a priceless photo. Continued good wishes for Sienna!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

On Monday night I was thinking about Sienna visiting her nursing home. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks!
Sienna continues to do very well.
She did a "fill in" visit this AM in addition to her usual Monday evening visit.
This afternoon, I took all 3 girls to run with some dog friends at a local school.
Sienna was interested in chasing the ball but didn't run as far as usual.
She had a great time!

Every day is a gift.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Sienna is doing well. Sending my prayers for sweet girl.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Such a beautiful picture. I'm so glad to hear Sienna is enjoying her Monday visits and living every day to the fullest. Wishing her many, many good days.


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

*Prayers sent*

Hoping the best for Sienna.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I haven't updated lately because everything is going very well.
She really hasn't had a bad day since right after surgery on January 23rd.
We make sure she does all of the things she loves to do and she eats
A LOT.
Sienna takes yunnan baiyao twice a day.
I don't know if this is what's doing the trick, but it sure isn't hurting anything.


----------



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

Thinking of your sweet girl dog and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Dying dog celebrates life with hospice patients - Baltimore Animal Advocacy | Examiner.com


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

VickiR said:


> Dying dog celebrates life with hospice patients - Baltimore Animal Advocacy | Examiner.com


 


This has made my day! Bless her heart and bless you. What a wonderful, life affirming article and way to live. You are a hero Sienna for caring for those who need it most.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vicki*

Vicki

This is the first I've seen your post about Sienna being ill and I am so glad she is doing better.

Jillian and Sienna are just beautiful-what a picture!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely Sienna, thank you for inspiring us. She is such a sweet girl to help people who need to be loved! Sending thoughts and prayers that Sienna enjoys much more time to continue to inspire us all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a wonderful, wonderful article. Bless you, and bless her!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just lovely - thank you for sharing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful article, Sienna deserves to have the story written about her. She is a great girl. A true gold.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.... positive thoughts and prayers coming your way....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sienna is such a special girl. What a wonderful keepsake that article will be. 

How is Sienna today?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that you have much more time with your very special girl


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

It has been 6 weeks today since Sienna's surgery.
She continues to thrive.
I don't know how long this will last, but I will take every minute I can have.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

VickiR said:


> It has been 6 weeks today since Sienna's surgery.
> She continues to thrive.
> I don't know how long this will last, but I will take every minute I can have.


:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Hugs to you, and happy healing wishes for Sienna......


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

VickiR said:


> It has been 6 weeks today since Sienna's surgery.
> She continues to thrive.
> I don't know how long this will last, but I will take every minute I can have.


 
Wonderful news about Sienna!!!!  Praying that she continues to thrive and prove the vets wrong.

Reno is proving them wrong.....he is going on 9 months post surgery!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I read your first post...my heart sunk. Then I skipped to the last page and found this! Wonderful news. Enjoy her as if there was nothing wrong. Be joyful with her for every minute she is here. 



VickiR said:


> It has been 6 weeks today since Sienna's surgery.
> She continues to thrive.
> I don't know how long this will last, but I will take every minute I can have.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thriving...just typing it makes me smile for you all


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very glad that he is doing so well!! Praying that you have him for a VERY long, long, long time to come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Sienna brings joy to her Monday visits friends for many, many months. And makes your heart sing for long, long time. Hugs to very special girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love these stories of Goldens who prove the odds wrong!! :smooch: Big hugs for Sienna - and Reno!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to read how well Sienna is doing, enjoy every moment with your precious girl.


----------

